# Wall opening made too big



## swimmer_spe (Jul 28, 2016)

When the previous owner redid the windows, the opening was cut to big. How can I fix it?

http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums...A-A50E-428C-91CC-3AF745965710_zps8ebyi9qj.jpg
http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums...C-7392-4816-B186-E7D8F86B5BF7_zpsfu7xn72b.jpg
http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums...5-A939-4C56-9ABE-E2A8A49C0832_zpslvp4juac.jpg
http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums...8-57C2-43FE-AB1B-2721273ADA7B_zpsj2enga1c.jpg

Also, is this something to worry about? I am painting the room shortly.
http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums...C-1B14-47BA-B46E-348E4C1D0D2D_zpsrrtrjpye.jpg
http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums...E-15FE-4E4A-8644-A12B263C137B_zpsbpajr94c.jpg


----------



## nealtw (Jul 28, 2016)

It looks like the holes may have been made smaller to allow for a more common size. I would add strips of drywall to cover the rough framing and give that one coat of filler with tape
And leave the rest for trim later. 

That does look like mold, if it is it should be removed and inspect the lumber and find the cause of moisture.


----------



## GBR (Jul 28, 2016)

Appears you need to add some window jamb wood extension pieces to bring them out enough to fasten trim and be past the drywall. New vinyl windows are much shallower than older wood jamb windows. First, pull the fiberglass and use some low-expanding foam to air seal; http://books.google.com/books?id=a2...CBMQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=Proskiw (1995)&f=false

Replace the drywall behind the tub, tear out all the paneling, mud the bottom corner after pulling the base out a little for room to work. 

Gary


----------



## swimmer_spe (Jul 28, 2016)

GBR said:


> Appears you need to add some window jamb wood extension pieces to bring them out enough to fasten trim and be past the drywall. New vinyl windows are much shallower than older wood jamb windows. First, pull the fiberglass and use some low-expanding foam to air seal; http://books.google.com/books?id=a2...CBMQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=Proskiw (1995)&f=false
> 
> Replace the drywall behind the tub, tear out all the paneling, mud the bottom corner after pulling the base out a little for room to work.
> 
> Gary



The link sent me to a page of a book.

The tub? 
There is no paneling.


----------



## rpz1011 (Aug 6, 2016)

Hire me n I will take care of it for you


----------



## swimmer_spe (Aug 7, 2016)

rpz1011 said:


> Hire me n I will take care of it for you



I pay in beer. Oh, and it is the cheapest I can find... So, Lucky Lager?


----------



## swimmer_spe (Aug 14, 2016)

nealtw said:


> It looks like the holes may have been made smaller to allow for a more common size. I would add strips of drywall to cover the rough framing and give that one coat of filler with tape
> And leave the rest for trim later.



Looking at these 2 pictures:
1)  http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums...A-A50E-428C-91CC-3AF745965710_zps8ebyi9qj.jpg

and 

2) http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums...5-A939-4C56-9ABE-E2A8A49C0832_zpslvp4juac.jpg

How do I make this to look good when done.

Here is my plan:
1) remove that wood trim.
2) put drywall up to window.

How do I fix the inside edge of the window opening so it looks smooth and even?


----------



## nealtw (Aug 15, 2016)

I can't get a good look at your photos, my connection gets interrupted every time I try to open any of your photos.


----------



## swimmer_spe (Aug 15, 2016)

nealtw said:


> I can't get a good look at your photos, my connection gets interrupted every time I try to open any of your photos.



The drywall looks like even when I put in the missing chunk, there will be a gap between the back of the drywall and the window/wall. I want to make it look like it all fits together nicely. How do I fix that?


----------



## nealtw (Aug 15, 2016)

See if there is something here you can use.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFtOKJo6uyQ[/ame]


----------



## swimmer_spe (Aug 15, 2016)

nealtw said:


> See if there is something here you can use.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFtOKJo6uyQ




That is exactly the solution to my problem.


----------



## GBR (Aug 15, 2016)

Soooo, exactly what I said in post #3... use caulking between the extension and original jamb for a good moisture seal (in the video) and low expanding canned foam around the inside window wood/framing as the link read if you read page 123, the link should have opened there for 8 tested ways to fill the void, but you have to read it... the foam is found at a store or on-line.

Gary


----------



## swimmer_spe (Aug 15, 2016)

GBR said:


> Soooo, exactly what I said in post #3... use caulking between the extension and original jamb for a good moisture seal (in the video) and low expanding canned foam around the inside window wood/framing as the link read if you read page 123, the link should have opened there for 8 tested ways to fill the void, but you have to read it... the foam is found at a store or on-line.
> 
> Gary



The link wouldn't open.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 15, 2016)

swimmer_spe said:


> The link wouldn't open.



Try again, it opened for me.


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 15, 2016)

If a link doesn't work correctly, try to copy it and paste it into your browser.


----------



## swimmer_spe (Aug 15, 2016)

nealtw said:


> Try again, it opened for me.



Once I scroll down it then says "You have either reached a page that is unavailable for viewing or reached your viewing limit for this book"


----------



## nealtw (Aug 15, 2016)

When I opened it, it opened to page 123


----------



## nealtw (Aug 15, 2016)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0T_vP2l8LOU[/ame]


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 15, 2016)

It's possible that Google only allows you a certain amount of looks for free (I'm just guessing at this).

hope this helps:


----------

